# Swirls from T-Cut



## kiwi-tt (Jun 28, 2011)

Have just bought my first TT and it looks like a previous owner has tried to remove a scratch from the door with T-cut. It has left a swirl in the finish that I can't wash out and I am not sure whether it will polish out, or what polish to use...any advice please?


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

Might be worth taking a look on cleanyourcar or detailingworld forums, you'd need a fairly abrasive correcting polish if you're planning to do it by hand (probably safest to try with least abrasive first and work your way up to the one that does the job). Audi paint is supposedly quite hard, if you know anyone with a DA polisher it might be worth getting a loan.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

If its just light and in a small area try something like Meguairs Scratch X. Hard to tell without seeing the car though.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Get some Swirl X it will gently remove the scratches left by using T cut. (Awful stuff only suitable for between coats) use Meguiars scratch X if you must, its also very gentle, then swirl X.


----------



## kiwi-tt (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys...I think I might try the Swirl X first....will keep you posted...cheers!!


----------



## dpblackpool (Jul 10, 2011)

Also try SRP, this wont get rid of it but its full of fillers that may hide it.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you know anyone who owns a rotory polisher, or a dual action polisher,it would be better using one ,rather than trying to getting it out by hand


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bilt-Hamber Cleanser Polish will do the trick by hand. It's Super Resin Polish on steroids! Gtechniq P1 gets good results by hand too.


----------

